# please help ASAP, toddler swallowed bath water w/ lavendar oil!



## JBug (Sep 26, 2002)

I did something stupid and let my kids join me in the tub after I had put bubbles, calendula oil and lavendar oil in it, and my 2.5 year old got some in her mouth, swallowed some and choked on it. It says on the bottle explicitly that it's not to be used internally. What should I do? It was really full of water and there was a couple capfuls of calendula oil and a little less than a capful of lavendar. Should I call poison control?


----------



## Stayinhom (Dec 29, 2004)

JBug,
I put a capful of lavendar oil in my baby sized bathtub and my little girl sometimes swallows some. I've actually never worried about it. It is diluted by so much water it should not be a problem.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I am sure that is not a problem.


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

i don't know about lavendar .. but from what i've read about calendula oil your dd might get a case of the runs.

I'd imagine if it were just a couple capfuls of each diluted in bathwater it wouldn't be too big of a deal, though.


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)

A few capfuls in an entire bathtub is pretty diluted... She's probably just fine.


----------

